# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Julho 2013



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Jul 2013 às 16:07)

Boa tarde!

Está uma tarde cheia de sol aqui na Lagoa com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 20ºC



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira! Bom Julho 2013!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jul 2013 às 10:29)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu encoberto neste momento, cerca de 20ºC


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2013 às 17:52)

Boa tarde,
Pelo norte da Madeira o nevoeiro é companhia com alguns aguaceiros fracos.
A temperatura está nos 21ºC

Para a semana perspectiva-se dias de calor, até lá aproveita-se estes dias mais frescos.


----------



## Cluster (5 Jul 2013 às 03:38)

Fico com ideia que normalmente anda mais quente por volta desta altura na Madeira, tem havido muito poucas noites tropicais o que é de estranhar.


----------



## hfernandes (5 Jul 2013 às 14:21)

Cluster disse:


> Fico com ideia que normalmente anda mais quente por volta desta altura na Madeira, tem havido muito poucas noites tropicais o que é de estranhar.



Houve claramente uma primavera bem mais fresca do que o habitual, apesar de termos tido uns dias de calor bem anormais em abril. Nesta altura a sensação é de que estamos dentro dos valores normais. 

A temperatura da água do mar está mais fria este ano comparativamente ao ano passado, o que pode baixar os valores das temperaturas mínimas...


----------



## Cluster (5 Jul 2013 às 17:53)

Pois no ano passado, em Junho, quase todas as noites foram tropicais, neste ano já estamos em Julho e não existem ainda casos.


----------



## Hugois (5 Jul 2013 às 21:37)

Cluster disse:


> Pois no ano passado, em Junho, quase todas as noites foram tropicais, neste ano já estamos em Julho e não existem ainda casos.


Quinta, Sexta e Sábado passados tivemos noites tropicais, pelo menos cá por cima, durante o dia passou dos 30º enquanto no funchal às vezes estava meio nublado.


----------



## jonhfx (5 Jul 2013 às 22:22)

Hugois disse:


> Quinta, Sexta e Sábado passados tivemos noites tropicais, pelo menos cá por cima, durante o dia passou dos 30º enquanto no funchal às vezes estava meio nublado.



Noites tropicais=Temperaturas durante a noite não descem abaixo dos 20ºC
Semana passada, tivemos temperaturas na ordem dos 30ºc. Mas de noite desceu até os 17/18ºC


----------



## Hugois (5 Jul 2013 às 23:55)

jonhfx disse:


> Noites tropicais=Temperaturas durante a noite não descem abaixo dos 20ºC
> Semana passada, tivemos temperaturas na ordem dos 30ºc. Mas de noite desceu até os 17/18ºC


Exato, cá por cima posso garantir que as noites rondaram os 25º de noite, dentro de casa andavam nos 27º a 28º e na rua normalmente nos 24º pela noite a dentro diminuía mas não baixava de 20ºC. Falo pelo menos do que se passou cá na camacha, bem sei que vivo num vale e que o calor poderá ficar "aprisionado" mas foi o que realemnte aconteceu.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Jul 2013 às 00:51)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu está com muita nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco.

Em relação a dias anteriores, estes foram marcados por sol ou por muita nebulosidade. Na terça-feira, o sol esteve presente durante todo o dia, o céu apresentou-se com pouca nebulosidade e o vento soprou fraco. Já na quarta-feira, na quinta-feira e mesmo hoje, sexta-feira, o céu apresentou-se com alguma/muita nebulosidade e houve algumas abertas.

Saliento a temperatura máxima registada na terça-feira, na Ilha das Flores, na estação do aeroporto, que atingiu os *26,4ºC*, mais três graus Celsius do que a previsão que apontava para os 23ºC.




Um bom fim-de-semana a todos!


----------



## Cluster (6 Jul 2013 às 03:11)

Peço desculpa estava a referir-me às temperaturas no Funchal/costa sudoeste que normalmente têm mais noites tropicais. Já li aqui que as temperaturas vão aumentar para a semana, talvez as mínimas sejam ligeiramente mais altas.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Jul 2013 às 17:32)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco de Oés-sudoeste (WSW). Até agora, o céu não apresentou muitas abertas...



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jul 2013 às 20:49)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado com abertas, vento fraco.

Tmax - 23,3ºC
Tmin -  21,7ºC

Actual 21,7ºC e 77% Hr


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jul 2013 às 13:11)

Bom dia.

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco, sigo com 22,9ºC e 72% Hr


----------



## Afgdr (8 Jul 2013 às 02:45)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.

Hoje (domingo), a tarde foi de muito sol depois da muita nebulosidade pela manhã que gradualmente foi diminuindo.









Uma boa segunda-feira a todos.


----------



## ijv (8 Jul 2013 às 09:27)

Avisos para ilha  da Madeira

Madeira-Costa Norte

AmareloTempo QuentePersistencia de valores elevados da temperatura maxima
Válido entre 2013-07-09 09:00:00 e 2013-07-10 17:59:59 (hora UTC)

Madeira-Costa Sul

AmareloTempo QuentePersistencia de valores elevados da temperatura maxima
Válido entre 2013-07-09 09:00:00 e 2013-07-10 17:59:59 (hora UTC)

Madeira-R. Montanhosas

LaranjaTempo QuentePersistencia de valores elevados da temperatura maxima
Válido entre 2013-07-08 06:00:00 e 2013-07-10 17:59:59 (hora UTC)


----------



## hfernandes (8 Jul 2013 às 11:30)

Temperaturas bem altas nas zonas altas... Destaque para a estação do Pico Alto com 30,1ºC às 10h e sem ter baixado dos 24ºC durante a noite.

As zonas mais baixas estão "encobertas", mais protegidas do calor. Funchal (Obs) 21,6ºC às 10h


----------



## ijv (8 Jul 2013 às 11:45)

Eu sai de casa a pouco, zonas altas de st António. (Edtacao meteocasas) marcava 30 graus cheguei ao funchal no carro marcava 20 (zona do dolce vita)


----------



## Afgdr (8 Jul 2013 às 15:14)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, algum sol e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Sou a favor de uma "boa chuva" aqui para os Açores, sem complicações... Já não chove há muito tempo. 



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Jul 2013 às 02:31)

Boa noite!

As Regiões Montanhosas, na Ilha da Madeira, estão sob *Aviso Vermelho* devido à "persistência de valores elevados da temperatura máxima".


----------



## ijv (9 Jul 2013 às 10:54)

Bom dia,

Neste momento esta a marca 33 graus, a 808 metros de altitude,(estação meteocasas) com tendência a subir


----------



## Azor (9 Jul 2013 às 12:25)

ijv disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Neste momento esta a marca 33 graus, a 808 metros de altitude,(estação meteocasas) com tendência a subir





Mas eu n percebo... 33 º C a 808 m????

Não era para ser mais o contrário? Ser mais fresco na montanha e mais quente nas zonas mais baixas? 
Pelo menos aqui é assim, e temperaturas dessa ordem felizmente nunca tivemos... nem nas zonas mais baixas  quanto mais nas serras... estávamos bem amanhados com a humidade que temos... já estávamos todos cozidos, fritos e grelhados...
Desejo boa sorte e que isso passe rápido, porque mais grave que o frio só mesmo o calor 

Sigo com céu com abertas e máxima actual de 20 º C e vento moderado de Norte...


Já estou preocupado porque não chove a sério nos Açores há quase 2 meses...


----------



## ijv (9 Jul 2013 às 12:29)

Azor disse:


> Mas eu n percebo... 33 º C a 808 m????
> 
> Não era para ser mais o contrário? Ser mais fresco na montanha e mais quente nas zonas mais baixas?
> Pelo menos aqui é assim, e temperaturas dessa ordem felizmente nunca tivemos... nem nas zonas mais baixas  quanto mais nas serras... estávamos bem amanhados com a humidade que temos... já estávamos todos cozidos, fritos e grelhados...
> ...



Aqui tambem é igual so que estamos em alerta vermelhor zonas montanhosas, se for ver ao site do ipma vera que as estações que esta em altitude mais elevada tem temperaturas superiores as das cotas baixas.
Novo recorde 34.4 as 12:28


----------



## Azor (9 Jul 2013 às 12:39)

ijv disse:


> Aqui tambem é igual so que estamos em alerta vermelhor zonas montanhosas, se for ver ao site do ipma vera que as estações que esta em altitude mais elevada tem temperaturas superiores as das cotas baixas.
> Novo recorde 34.4 as 12:28



Sim isso eu já vi, só que não entendo porquê estar mais quente nas serras.
Nunca imaginei que isso acontecesse. Aqui por exemplo na minha ilha, pode estar 26 ou 27 º C nas zonas mais baixas mas a Serra está sempre mais fresca a 18 ou menos graus, mesmo de verão, por isso a minha dúvida isso acontecer aí...


----------



## Cluster (9 Jul 2013 às 18:51)

Eles falharam as previsões para o Funchal, esta até abaixo da média. Por outro lado Porto Santo que estava sem alerta passou dos 30 lol. Quanto ao facto de as montanhas estarem mais quentes, não sei qual é a explicação mas isto acontece às vezes na ilha. Normalmente a costa é mais quente e ainda no ano passado estiveram ai uns 37 graus no Funchal, mas de vez em quando as zonas muito altas atingem umas temperaturas impressionantes.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jul 2013 às 19:05)

Azor disse:


> Sim isso eu já vi, só que não entendo porquê estar mais quente nas serras.
> Nunca imaginei que isso acontecesse. Aqui por exemplo na minha ilha, pode estar 26 ou 27 º C nas zonas mais baixas mas a Serra está sempre mais fresca a 18 ou menos graus, mesmo de verão, por isso a minha dúvida isso acontecer aí...



Nas Canárias acontece exactamente o mesmo, eles designam as cotas médias por "medianias".


----------



## Azor (9 Jul 2013 às 20:32)

Cluster disse:


> Eles falharam as previsões para o Funchal, esta até abaixo da média. Por outro lado Porto Santo que estava sem alerta passou dos 30 lol. Quanto ao facto de as montanhas estarem mais quentes, não sei qual é a explicação mas isto acontece às vezes na ilha. Normalmente a costa é mais quente e ainda no ano passado estiveram ai uns 37 graus no Funchal, mas de vez em quando as zonas muito altas atingem umas temperaturas impressionantes.




Interessante! Desconhecia por completo esse fenómeno. 
37????? 
Desculpem o palavrão, mas "porra" 37 º C é muito para uma ilha 

Na verdade tenho uma amiga da Madeira que vive cá e diz que a Madeira é muito mais quente e menos húmida que os Açores, por isso às vezes é comum haver lá temperaturas de 30 ou acima deste valor, mas ser por vezes mais quente nas serras isso eu não sabia! 

Aqui por exemplo, raramente passamos dos 28 º C para baixo e as serras são sempre mais frescas, húmidas e até chuvosas. Agora, estarem por vezes mais quentes, aqui nunca ouvi falar, até porque aqui nunca aconteceu desde que tenha memória.
 Mas creio que quanto mais uma ilha ou arquipélago estiver afastado dos Continentes, ou estiver sobre o pleno efeito oceânico, mais fresca e mais humida será. Assim se explica por vezes as temperaturas quentes na Madeira e as mais frescas nos Açores...

Boa sorte pessoal e vamos tentar fazer uma dança da chuva que já é bem preciso!


----------



## jonhfx (9 Jul 2013 às 21:31)

Azor disse:


> (...)Na verdade tenho uma amiga da Madeira que vive cá e diz que a Madeira é muito mais quente e menos húmida que os Açores



Tenho as minhas duvidas se a Madeira é menos húmida que os Açores, mesmo agora registo 24,5ºC e 73%Hr, e nós, como vós, vivemos rodeados pelo mar e com muita vegetação.

Quanto a extremos, numa página do forum têm lá alguma informação, referem que a temperatura máxima registado na Madeira foi de 40ºc no Santo da Serra (670m+-)
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/extremos-climatologicos-da-madeira-dos-acores-2339.html

No site do IPMA, tem outros valores
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/index.jsp?page=extreme_md.xml


Um explicação para que nas zonas altas esteja uma temperatura mais elevada, pode ter a ver com a neblina que se forma nos dias de maior calor até aos 300/400m, o famoso "capacete"


----------



## Azor (9 Jul 2013 às 22:21)

jonhfx disse:


> Tenho as minhas duvidas se a Madeira é menos húmida que os Açores, mesmo agora registo 24,5ºC e 73%Hr, e nós, como vós, vivemos rodeados pelo mar e com muita vegetação.
> 
> Quanto a extremos, numa página do forum têm lá alguma informação, referem que a temperatura máxima registado na Madeira foi de 40ºc no Santo da Serra (670m+-)
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/extremos-climatologicos-da-madeira-dos-acores-2339.html
> ...




Bom isso já não sei responder. O que sei é que falando do meu arquipélago, as ilhas açorianas não têm um clima mediterrânico como outros restantes países ou ilhas situadas à mesma latitude; têm, sim, um clima marítimo húmido, mas o que me é dito, é que na Madeira o ar consegue ser mais seco que nos Açores, e por isso por vezes ser mais fácil registarem se temperaturas nos 30 e até acima deste mesmo valor. O mesmo nas serras madeirenses. 
Aqui isto já não acontece. Será talvez por a Madeira ou as Canárias apanharem com mais facilidade as massas de ar secas continentais e os Açores não. Não sei. Se alguém conseguir explicar esta razão eu até agradecia porque agora fiquei na dúvida.  

Na minha óptica, sempre pensei que quanto mais afastado dos continentes estivesse um arquipélago, ou uma ilha, menos influência receberia da continentalidade, e por conseguinte mais humidade marítima devido à influência marítima do oceano, e os Açores nesta perspectiva, são mais "marítimos" nesse aspecto do que a Madeira ou as Canárias por exemplo. 

A verdade é que não conheço muito bem a realidade da Madeira por isso só posso falar pela minha realidade e por aquilo que me dizem ser o clima da Madeira, mas o que te posso dizer é que aqui temos muito "bafo" (humidade). Nos Açores por exemplo, a omnipresença da humidade é sempre constante, o ar é sempre húmido com uma média de humidade relativa rondando cerca dos 75% por aí... se tivessemos 30 º C aqui, acho que morríamos. A humidade nos Açores muito raramente desce abaixo dos 60%. E, e... Agora, se a Madeira é mais húmida que os Açores, prefiro deixar ao critério de quem saiba responder. 

Sim, concordo. A vegetação da Madeira e dos Açores é muito rica e variada e para isso contribuem vários factores relacionados com o clima tais como a temperatura, humidade, a nebulosidade, a precipitação, e claro, o vento.


----------



## Art-J (10 Jul 2013 às 00:10)

Azor disse:


> Bom isso já não sei responder. O que sei é que falando do meu arquipélago, as ilhas açorianas não têm um clima mediterrânico como outros restantes países ou ilhas situadas à mesma latitude; têm, sim, um clima marítimo húmido, mas o que me é dito, é que na Madeira o ar consegue ser mais seco que nos Açores, e por isso por vezes ser mais fácil registarem se temperaturas nos 30 e até acima deste mesmo valor. O mesmo nas serras madeirenses.
> Aqui isto já não acontece. Será talvez por a Madeira ou as Canárias apanharem com mais facilidade as massas de ar secas continentais e os Açores não. Não sei. Se alguém conseguir explicar esta razão eu até agradecia porque agora fiquei na dúvida.
> 
> Na minha óptica, sempre pensei que quanto mais afastado dos continentes estivesse um arquipélago, ou uma ilha, menos influência receberia da continentalidade, e por conseguinte mais humidade marítima devido à influência marítima do oceano, e os Açores nesta perspectiva, são mais "marítimos" nesse aspecto do que a Madeira ou as Canárias por exemplo.
> ...



Quando temos massas de ar muito quente as temperaturas tendem a ser  superiores nas zonas montanhosas devido ao efeito moderador do mar. Aliás, no verão é bastante frequente as máximas serem um pouco superiores nas zonas mais afastadas do mar.

A humidade no Funchal é da ordem dos 70%, durante todo o ano. No entanto estas massas de ar provenientes do Sahara tendem a ser bastante secas. 
Hoje por exemplo, no pico do Areeiro (1800m alt.), as temperaturas variaram entre os 22ºC e os 30ºC e a humidade andou pelos 30%. No Funchal, as temperaturas variaram entre os 20ºC e os 23ºC e a humidade rondou os 90%.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 02:38)

Eu nunca tinha ouvido falar da Madeira ser seca é a primeira vez. Vivendo no continente noto sempre muito a diferença. Quando vou à Madeira percebo exactamente o que queres dizer com abafado e roupa colada lol. O Funchal tem humidade em média superior aos 70%, e sei que os meses do verão não são os menos húmidos (já li isto num sitio qualquer mas não me lembro da fonte agora). Portanto deve ser muito parecido com os Açores. Claro que depois há muitos micro climas na ilha, algumas zonas mais secas e outras mais húmidas outras menos húmidas. A Madeira é conhecida pelos seus micro climas e basta olhares para Porto Santo mesmo ao lado, que é praticamente um deserto, semelhante à ponta de São Lourenço (na Madeira). 

Quanto aos recordes de temperatura, já li um recorde não oficial no Lugar de Baixo (40 metros) a 40 graus e também para o Santo da Serra, enquanto que na estação Bica da Cana ou na estação do Pico do Areeiro já se atingiu perto dos 10 negativos. O recorde do Funchal é 38,4 acho eu. O Lugar de Baixo ainda é mais quente que o Funchal e nos meses mais quentes chega a 30 frequentemente, a média no ano passado das máximas em Agosto rondaram os 29 graus. Se não estou em erro é a estação mais quente de Portugal (temperaturas médias).

O aeroporto da Madeira está com 28 graus neste momento (3 da manhã).


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 03:03)

Cluster disse:


> Eu nunca tinha ouvido falar da Madeira ser seca é a primeira vez. Vivendo no continente noto sempre muito a diferença. Quando vou à Madeira percebo exactamente o que queres dizer com abafado e roupa colada lol. O Funchal tem humidade em média superior aos 70%, e sei que os meses do verão não são os menos húmidos (já li isto num sitio qualquer mas não me lembro da fonte agora). Portanto deve ser muito parecido com os Açores. Claro que depois há muitos micro climas na ilha, algumas zonas mais secas e outras mais húmidas outras menos húmidas. A Madeira é conhecida pelos seus micro climas e basta olhares para Porto Santo mesmo ao lado, que é praticamente um deserto, semelhante à ponta de São Lourenço (na Madeira).
> 
> Quanto aos recordes de temperatura, já li um recorde não oficial no Lugar de Baixo (40 metros) a 40 graus e também para o Santo da Serra, enquanto que na estação Bica da Cana ou na estação do Pico do Areeiro já se atingiu perto dos 10 negativos. O recorde do Funchal é 38,4 acho eu. O Lugar de Baixo ainda é mais quente que o Funchal e nos meses mais quentes chega a 30 frequentemente, a média no ano passado das máximas em Agosto rondaram os 29 graus. Se não estou em erro é a estação mais quente de Portugal (temperaturas médias).



Obrigado desde já. Foste bastante elucidativo 

Olha eu também sempre julguei que a Madeira tivesse um clima maritimo e humido como os Açores, mas alguns conterrâneos seus madeirenses que vivem aqui nos Açores todos se queixam do mesmo: da maior humidade existente nos Açores, e por isso aqui tendem a comparar que na Madeira as temperaturas são mais quentes do que aqui nos Açores. De facto aqui a humidade é bastante elevadíssima e todas as casas modernas aqui no arquipélago têm grandes problemas à custa disso. 

Por outro lado alguns dos madeirenses a estudarem ou a residirem nos Açores também se queixam bastante da nossa temperatura que segundo eles é também aqui bem mais fresca do que na Madeira. Não sei o que é sentir 30 º C com humidade. Aliás, não consigo imaginar 30 º ou 31 º  C aqui nos Açores. Seria inédito! Incendios florestais então, aqui nem existem no nosso dicionário. Penso que aqui temos uma maior maritimidade atlântica porque ficamos a meio oceano e bem mais distante que os outros arquipélagos da Macaronésia distam dos continentes. Penso que só por isso já existem diferenças. Pequenas, mas que fazem toda a diferença. 

Para um português do Continente, talvez ele não note tanto essa diferença, mas já entre ilhéus de arquipélagos diferentes consegue-se sentir mais essa diferença. 

Claro. Os micro climas que existem na Madeira também existem nos Açores multiplicados por 9 vezes e em cada ilha, mas penso que os micro climas não podem falar pela realidade. São apenas locais e não falam pelo todo. 

De resto concordo em absoluto consigo!


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 03:07)

Cluster disse:


> O aeroporto da Madeira está com 28 graus neste momento (3 da manhã).



Outra coisa que seria inédita aqui. 28 º C às 3 da manhã...


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 03:19)

Antes de mais estou a tratar-te por tu, mas se for inconveniente não há problema em usar você.
Existe um boletim diário da Madeira onde podes ver as minimas e maximas de todas as estações da ilha e também a humidade relativa:http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/boletins.meteo/drm/boletimdiario.pdf. A Madeira como ilha única tem muitos micro climas, tem uma orografia muito especial era só isso que queria salientar, esse quadro de resumo do dia anterior mostra-te bem isso. Mas basta olhares para as cores da ilha que te apercebes que a costa norte é muito mais chuvosa (totalmente verde), enquanto que a costa sul é mais amarelada e no extremo este (Ponta de São Lourenço) é amarela no verão e parece o Porto Santo (quase nunca chove nestas zonas).

Pelo menos falando de números a Humidade Relativa no Funchal não é muito mais baixa que Ponta Delgada, provavelmente existe cerca de 5 a 10% menos? Chove menos na Madeira que nos Açores isso também deve ajudar um pouco na diferença entre os dois arquipélagos.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 03:25)

Em relação às temperaturas, acho que o facto da ilha estar perto de África, explica bem as situações das "ondas de calor" que de vez em quando surgem, como agora. O resto acho que tem mais haver com a ilha estar já mais perto do equador e ter se calhar uma corrente do golfo com maior expressão grande parte do ano (ou pelo menos Águas mais quentes que as ilhas dos Açores). Sendo a diferença nas águas menos notória no verão. Apesar de tudo o vento de leste é raro na ilha e costuma ter temperaturas parecidas com os Açores no verão (ligeiramente mais quentes no Funchal, mas não mais que 1 dois graus em Agosto). 

Mais impressionante que hoje foi o leste em Abril, onde a estação do Funchal Registou 31,5 graus às 3 da manhâ. Ou em Jullho do ano passado quando a temperatua minima num desses dias foi de 28 (estação do aeroporto)


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 03:28)

Cluster disse:


> Antes de mais estou a tratar-te por tu, mas se for inconveniente não há problema em usar você.
> Existe um boletim diário da Madeira onde podes ver as minimas e maximas de todas as estações da ilha e também a humidade relativa:http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/boletins.meteo/drm/boletimdiario.pdf. A Madeira como ilha única tem muitos micro climas, tem uma orografia muito especial era só isso que queria salientar, esse quadro de resumo do dia anterior mostra-te bem isso. Mas basta olhares para as cores da ilha que te apercebes que a costa norte é muito mais chuvosa (totalmente verde), enquanto que a costa sul é mais amarelada e no extremo este (Ponta de São Lourenço) é amarela no verão e parece o Porto Santo (quase nunca chove nestas zonas).
> 
> Pelo menos falando de números a Humidade Relativa no Funchal não é muito mais baixa que Ponta Delgada, provavelmente existe cerca de 5 a 10% menos? Chove menos na Madeira que nos Açores isso também deve ajudar um pouco na diferença entre os dois arquipélagos.



Claro sem problema 

Obrigado, já dei uma vista de olhos e realmente existem diferenças dentro da mesma ilha. Isso aqui também acontece. Mesmo em ilhas pequenas como Corvo, Graciosa ou Santa Maria, pra não falar nas maiores claro. 

Mas a minha grande questão é o porquê de na Madeira as temperaturas serem mais altas. Será devido à proximidade do Continente Africano tal como as Canárias? Então se é fácil às 3 h da manhã a temperatura atingir na Madeira 28 º C , imagino que nas Canárias o valor de temperatura seja maior não?

Eu por exemplo vou aqui agora ás 2: 28 com 19 ºC e 85% de humidade. E isso tem sido uma constante nas nossas noites. Mínimas tropicais ainda não temos e as máximas não têm ido muito além dos 23 - 24 º C.

Olha encontrei um artigo muito bom que pessoalmente fiquei fascinado e explica muitas diferenças existentes entre os arquipélagos atlânticos em todas as vertentes. É um manual que todo o amante de meteorologia devia de ler 

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/c...matologico/Atlas_Clima_Macaronesia___Baja.pdf


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 03:37)

Já tinha visto um pouco desse documento, e é muito interessante sem duvida. Em relação ao quadro das temperaturas que viste não indica o que realmente costuma acontecer sem o vento de leste. Geralmente as estações na costa têm temperaturas mínimas muito mais altas e máximas não muito diferentes das estações mais altas, mas a massa de ar quente entrou pela montanha e claro não arrefece. As mínimas neste ano estão muito mais baixas que no ano passado.

As Canárias provavelmente conseguem aquecer mais, quando o vento sopra de África.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 03:43)

Já agora se reparares e fores ao site do IPMA a humidade relativa hoje é muito mais baixa que o normal, por se estar sob o efeito da massa de calor que vem do Sahara como o Art-J explicou. Nos dias sem leste no Funchal a humidade relativa é semelhante no verão a Ponta Delgada.

Já agora a tal fotografia em Abril:


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 03:49)

Uma pergunta porque é que o Corvo costuma ter temperaturas mínimas acima das Flores e estando a Norte?=) Será que a estação está num sitio mais favorável?


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 03:52)

Cluster disse:


> Já tinha visto um pouco desse documento, e é muito interessante sem duvida. Em relação ao quadro das temperaturas que viste não indica o que realmente costuma acontecer sem o vento de leste. Geralmente as estações na costa têm temperaturas mínimas muito mais altas e máximas não muito diferentes das estações mais altas, mas a massa de ar quente entrou pela montanha e claro não arrefece. As mínimas neste ano estão muito mais baixas que no ano passado.
> 
> As Canárias provavelmente conseguem aquecer mais, quando o vento sopra de África.



Que cena!
Então o vento de leste pelo que me dizes tem ai bastanta influência na ordem das temperaturas certo? Assim chego à conclusão que é tudo devido às massas de ar vindas do continente mais próximo. 
Pois. Tinha essamesma ideia porque tive um amigo o ano passado que foi às Canárias no verão, mas antes ficou 3 dias no Funchal. Ele disse que quando chegou às Canárias viveu um inferno mesmo. Muito calor mas mais seco que a Madeira.
Corrige me se estiver enganado mas penso que a temperatura aumenta dos Açores para as Canárias, ou que a precipitação diminui das Canárias para os Açores. Já li isso algures, penso que foi numa obra de José Fernandes "Cidades e casas da Macaronésia".


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 03:57)

Cluster disse:


> Uma pergunta porque é que o Corvo costuma ter temperaturas mínimas acima das Flores e estando a Norte?=) Será que a estação está num sitio mais favorável?



O Corvo pelo que sei tem um clima clima subtropical humido. O relevo e a fisionomia da ilha tem uma particular incidência nesse aspecto. O mesmo para a Graciosa. Graciosa é a ilha mais setentrional do grupo central dos Açores e no entanto é a mais árida, menos humida e a mais seca dos Açores. Vê lá tu que naquela ilha nem existem cursos de água... Mais uma vez, a orografia da ilha explica essa situação. Graciosa é uma ilha muito pouco acidentada. Por outro lado é considerada uma das mais ventosas dos Açores.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 03:59)

A precipitação deve aumentar das Canárias para os Açores pelo que sei. Toda aquela zona de África é muito seca, dai o Sahara, o maior deserto (não congelado) do mundo:P. O arquipelago da Madeira, Canárias e Selvagens estão todos numa zona muito seca. A razão porque chove bastante mais na Madeira que no Porto Santo, é porque 50% da ilha está a mais de 1000 metros de altitude, Porto Santo é muito "liso" e baixa altitude. Isto resulta na diferença de chuvas entre as duas ilhas. Selvagens é o único deserto em Portugal.


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 04:02)

Cluster disse:


> Já agora se reparares e fores ao site do IPMA a humidade relativa hoje é muito mais baixa que o normal, por se estar sob o efeito da massa de calor que vem do Sahara como o Art-J explicou. Nos dias sem leste no Funchal a humidade relativa é semelhante no verão a Ponta Delgada.
> 
> Já agora a tal fotografia em Abril:



Sim! É interessante esse pormenor!

A diferença é que P. Delgada e outras cidades açorianas mantêm quase sempre o mesmo índice de humidade relativa, mesmo com tempo de Leste. Pelos vistos tem a ver com aquilo que eu disse, dos Açores não estarem sobre o efeito das massas de ar dos continentes porque não recebem o efeito da continentalidade por estarem mais distantes. Já na Madeira o caso muda de figura por estar mais próxima dos continentes e com isso ser atingida pelo tempo de Leste vindo de África.

Até tenho curiosidade em saber o que é ter 30 e tal % de humidade relativa, coisa que aqui nunca se viu


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 04:04)

Em relação ao teu amigo. ele pode ter apanhado um dia de leste nas Canárias, muitas vezes quando as Canárias apanham leste a Madeira também apanha e vice versa. Hoje foi o contrário o leste apanhou a Madeira e está mais quente que as Canárias neste preciso momento.


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 04:05)

Cluster disse:


> A precipitação deve aumentar das Canárias para os Açores pelo que sei. Toda aquela zona de África é muito seca, dai o Sahara, o maior deserto (não congelado) do mundo:P. O arquipelago da Madeira, Canárias e Selvagens estão todos numa zona muito seca. A razão porque chove bastante mais na Madeira que no Porto Santo, é porque 50% da ilha está a mais de 1000 metros de altitude, Porto Santo é muito "liso" e baixa altitude. Isto resulta na diferença de chuvas entre as duas ilhas. Selvagens é o único deserto em Portugal.



Mas então não há ribeiras no P. Santo? Desculpa a minha ignorância. Então e Cabo verde como fica? Tenho também a ideia que as ilhas mais ocidentais são mais verdes e menos secas. Mas é como eu digo, o tipo de clima que temos à orografia o devemos


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 04:07)

Azor disse:


> Sim! É interessante esse pormenor!
> 
> A diferença é que P. Delgada e outras cidades açorianas mantêm quase sempre o mesmo índice de humidade relativa, mesmo com tempo de Leste. Pelos vistos tem a ver com aquilo que eu disse, dos Açores não estarem sobre o efeito das massas de ar dos continentes porque não recebem o efeito da continentalidade por estarem mais distantes. Já na Madeira o caso muda de figura por estar mais próxima dos continentes e com isso ser atingida pelo tempo de Leste vindo de África.
> 
> Até tenho curiosidade em saber o que é ter 30 e tal % de humidade relativa, coisa que aqui nunca se viu



Sabes o que já não não é tão interessante? É quando há uns anos atrás o leste trouxe com ele nuvens de gafanhotos de Marrocos , foi uma praga na ilha.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 04:09)

Azor disse:


> Mas então não há ribeiras no P. Santo? Desculpa a minha ignorância. Então e Cabo verde como fica? Tenho também a ideia que as ilhas mais ocidentais são mais verdes e menos secas. Mas é como eu digo, o tipo de clima que temos à orografia o devemos



Que eu saiba é exactamente isso em Porto Santo, se há são muito pequenas e nunca as vi:P, Cabo Verde teria de pesquisar.


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 04:12)

Cluster disse:


> Sabes o que já não não é tão interessante? É quando há uns anos atrás o leste trouxe com ele nuvens de gafanhotos de Marrocos , foi uma praga na ilha.



Praga de gafanhotos? Mas como é que eles conseguem chegar à Madeira? Já devem chegar aí meios zocos não? loool 
Olha só te digo uma coisa, espero bem que esse anticiclone faça uma trégua porque já é altura de tanto os Açores como a Madeira terem uma boa chuva... a chuva acalma o bafo, refresca as matas, e nem deixa entrar gafanhotos


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 04:14)

Cluster disse:


> Que eu saiba é exactamente isso em Porto Santo, se há são muito pequenas e nunca as vi:P, Cabo Verde teria de pesquisar.



O Porto Santo, penso que deve estar no limite entre o clima mediterrâneo e o desértico.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 04:14)

Eu não estava lá quando isso aconteceu mas contaram-me, tenho que perguntar os detalhes. 
Em relação a Cabo Verde, parece tudo menos verde nas imagens do google maps:P


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 04:15)

Azor disse:


> Praga de gafanhotos? Mas como é que eles conseguem chegar à Madeira? Já devem chegar aí meios zocos não? loool
> Olha só te digo uma coisa, espero bem que esse anticiclone faça uma trégua porque já é altura de tanto os Açores como a Madeira terem uma boa chuva... a chuva acalma o bafo, refresca as matas, e nem deixa entrar gafanhotos



Concordo e já agora também para o continente, estamos há quase duas semanas com temperaturas que nos matam.


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 04:16)

Cluster disse:


> Eu não estava lá quando isso aconteceu mas contaram-me, tenho que perguntar os detalhes.
> Em relação a Cabo Verde, parece tudo menos verde nas imagens do google maps:P



Completamente árido


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 04:20)

Cluster disse:


> Concordo e já agora também para o continente, estamos há quase duas semanas com temperaturas que nos matam.



weipá weipá... primeiro somos nós... lool  
nós somos mais vulneráveis à falta de chuva (por sermos ilhas) que o continente... o continente ainda tem rios e vários lençóis freáticos... Já nós... precisamos mesmo de chuva... aqui no meu arquipélago já não chove há quase 2 meses... imagino na Madeira....por cá as terras já andam amareladas... mas por enquanto ainda não há noticias de falta de água graças a Deus.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 04:24)

A Madeira ultimamente tem tido episódios de chuva menos frequentes. Mas quando tem é a sério. Á semelhança do que aconteceu nos Açores (lamentavelmente) , 20 Fev 2010 foi uma catástrofe. De qualquer maneira este ano foi melhor que no ano passado. 

Infelizmente para já não há previsões de chuva para a Madeira e Açores nos próximos dias.


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 04:26)

Sim... o pior são essas temperaturas...coitada da pessoa que disse que esse verão iria ser o mais frio de há 200 anos... eu se fosse ele nem saía à rua lol..

Olha tenho um irmão que chegou de S. Francisco onde tenho familia, o coitado apanhou temperaturas de morrer na california... agora está em Lisboa e quer fugir rapidamente para os Açores porque já n aguenta o calor por aí.... apanhei uma vez 40 graus aí em 2003 e ia morrendo. É horrível.. N sei como essa gente aguenta fazer a sua vida e dormir... eu nem conseguia dormir à noite quando apanhei essa vaga de calor em 2003...é mesmo um inferno...a palavra é essa.


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 04:28)

Cluster disse:


> A Madeira ultimamente tem tido episódios de chuva menos frequentes. Mas quando tem é a sério. Á semelhança do que aconteceu nos Açores (lamentavelmente) , 20 Fev 2010. De qualquer maneira este ano foi melhor que no ano passado.



Pois é.
Parece que ultimamente a tendência agora é as chuvas ficarem mais concentradas pelos 3 meses de Inverno e os verões sem uma unica pinga de água... antes não era assim... as precipitações eram distribuidas normalmente ao longo do ano... há quem diga que isso é cíclico... outros dizem que o clima está mudando...mas viver sem água ninguem pode...quem pede bom tempo por vezes devia de pensar 2 vezes... as pessoas só pensam no seu bem bom e na praia... o que se faz de verão faz se de inverno!


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 04:36)

Tinha a ideia que Santa Maria e S.Miguel eram as ilhas mais quentes nos Açores, mas para já neste Julho as ilhas mais a oeste estão mais quentinhas.


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 04:37)

Será uma tempestade tropical a ser modelada a longo prazo?
É claro que vai ser alterada, mas não é de descartar essa mesma hipótese


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 04:41)

Cluster disse:


> Tinha a ideia que Santa Maria e S.Miguel eram as ilhas mais quentes nos Açores, mas para já neste Julho as ilhas mais a oeste estão mais quentinhas.



O relevo e a disposição das ilhas açorianas, explicam as particularidades próprias de cada ilha: 
Santa Maria e São Miguel, mais húmidas. Santa Maria mais quente e São Miguel mais fresco e chuvoso, onde nesta ilha a vegetação é quase tropical. A Terceira, menos chuvosa que S. Miguel e com uma costa noroeste bastante seca ao abrigo da Serra de Santa Bárbara. A Graciosa muito mais árida, ao abrigo dos seus relevos, dos de S. Jorge e do Pico, elas próprias também bastante secas. Pico e Faial mais quentes, Corvo e Flores mais frescas e mais húmidas.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 04:47)

Azor disse:


> Será uma tempestade tropical a ser modelada a longo prazo?
> É claro que vai ser alterada, mas não é de descartar essa mesma hipótese



Uma tempestade tropical, não desejo a ninguém :P


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 04:52)

A ilha de S. Miguel está a norte da ilha de Santa Maria, que conjuntamente com ela constitui o Grupo Oriental dos Açores.  

No Inverno, a precipitação acumulada na ilha de São Miguel, varia entre os 300 mm - 1200 mm, enquanto no verão a gama de variação é entre 100 mm e 400 mm. 
O clima de São Miguel é em geral mais chuvoso que o de Portugal Continental. 

Os dias de verão com temperatura máxima superior a 25 º C só ocorrem em média nas zonas costeiras com altitude baixa, onde podem ultrapassar 20 dias/ano. 

O interior da ilha encontra-se a altitudes demasiado elevadas para a ocorrência de "dias de verão". Do mesmo modo, devido à influência moderadora do oceano à altitude, só ocorrem "noites tropicais" (temperatura mínima superior a 20 º C), nas zonas costeiras, especialmente na parte oeste da ilha com um máximo de cerca de 10 noites/ano. 

A temperatura média anual varia entre 9 º C no Pico da Vara (maior altitude da ilha com 1108 m) e 17 º C junto à orla costeira. Quanto à média das temperaturas máximas de verão, o valor mínimo (16 º C) é novamente atingido nos pontos mais altos da ilha, enquanto o valor máximo (24 º C) ocorre na região litoral. 

Nas zonas de altitude mais elevada, a precipitação anual é superior a 3000 mm, podendo atingir valores próximos dos 3800 mm no Pico da Vara.



 




 




 




 


A ilha Terceira é a ilha mais oriental do Grupo Central. 

A temperatura mínima de inverno varia entre 9 - 10 º no Cume da Serra de Santa Bárbara (ponto mais alto da ilha com 1021 m) e cerca de 17 º junto à costa. 

Por seu lado, a temperatura mínima de inverno varia entre 4 º e 12 º C enquanto a temperatura máxima de verão não desce abaixo dos 14 º C e atinge um máximo de 23 º C. Estes valores são comparáveis aos observados em S. Miguel. 

A ilha Terceira é no entanto um pouco menos chuvosa que S. Miguel, visto que a precipitação média anual, não ultrapassa os 3400 mm no cume da Serra de Santa Bárbara, embora na quase totalidade da ilha, a precipitação seja superior a 1000 mm, tal como em São Miguel. 

Na ilha Terceira ocorrem até "30 dias de verão" e até "15 noites tropicais" por ano, novamente valores comparáveis aos observados em S. Miguel.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 04:57)

Bastante interessante, isto foi tirado daquele link ou dum estudo do IPMA?


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 05:00)

Cluster disse:


> Bastante interessante, isto foi tirado daquele link ou dum estudo do IPMA?



Olha foi do tal site que encontrei que disponibilizei. Tem também muito boa informação sobre a Madeira e as Canárias


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 05:09)

Obrigado, ainda não encontrei nada, nem com copy paste lol.


----------



## Azor (10 Jul 2013 às 05:19)

Cluster disse:


> Obrigado, ainda não encontrei nada, nem com copy paste lol.



Olha Cluster foi aqui http://idl.ul.pt/sites/idl.ul.pt/files/docs/siam2_Clima_0_0.pdf

abraço e boa noite!


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 05:36)

Obrigado mais uma vez e boa noite!


----------



## hfernandes (10 Jul 2013 às 09:06)

Destaques do dia de ontem, máximas: (Estações IPMA)

Pico Alto: 35,6ºC
Quinta Grande: 34,9ºC
Lombo da Terça: 33,7ºC

Hoje o dia começou com menos humidade nas cotas mais baixas e registam-se já e comparativamente, temperaturas bem mais altas que ontem nessas zonas


----------



## ijv (10 Jul 2013 às 11:10)

Bom dia, Sigo ja com 32.4 ºC (808 metros de altitude)


----------



## hfernandes (10 Jul 2013 às 12:22)

Sigo com 33,6ºC e subindo! 280 mts, 31% Hr


----------



## Hugois (10 Jul 2013 às 17:05)

Bem, pelo que vejo a noite foi longa para certas pessoas, tive então a "pachorra" de ler aquilo tudo e digamos que disseram coisas bem interessantes. Quanto a perguntas que ficaram no ar, refiro-me aos gafanhotos e ao Porto Santo, ao que sei os gafanhotos quando chegaram cá estariam já mortos ou em vias de morrer, vimos imensos espalhados pelo chão mas já mortos mas isto já tem uns aninhos, penso que perto de 10 anos não? Quanto a ribeiras no Porto Santo que eu saiba não deve existir pois a água consumida lá é do mar que por processos de osmose inversa retiram o sal se não estou em erro, se houver alguma ribeira será artificial ou até mesmo do campo de golfe. De inverno existem os cursos de água para escoamento obviamente.


----------



## Hugois (10 Jul 2013 às 17:11)

Quanto ao dia de ontem foi bem mais quente que hoje, nem nos incêndios cá do ano passado nem com o calor do lume se registei uma temperatura tão alta, 33,9ºC, hoje está mais ameno com temperaturas a oscilar entre os 31º e os 32º, a noite foi infernal para dormir e tivemos noites bem tropicais cá. Por falar em incêndios ontem houve uma ocorrência nas zonas altas da camacha, mais precisamente Rochão de cima em que ardeu uma zona adjecente à dita "serra" uma zona de elevada densidade eucaliptal, refira-se que a zona tem muita erva seca pois a altura de ceifa começou agora e o incêndio deflagrou-se rapidamente, pelo que ardeu ainda alguns palheiros e os terrenos por ceifar, a origem aparentemente foi acidental e destaque-se a incompetência dos bombeiros, que derivado à zona ser fornteira entre Camacha e Funchal tinham pelo menos 2 corporações de bombeiros e estava apenas interessados em defender a zona de serra em vez da zona de casas, se não fossem os populares( digo isto pois eu estava lá a apagar também) o incêndio teria sido muito maior, pois a zona baixa do incÊndio só recebeu bombeiros depois de termos controlado a zona várias vezes. Felizmente acho que tudo acabou bem e ardeu so mato e eucaliptos.


----------



## Hugois (10 Jul 2013 às 17:19)

Em 2006 já falavam do aumento da temperatura por cá no forúm, http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/madeira-esta-aquecer-desde-1975-a-357.html


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 17:25)

Hugois, no ano passado a temperatura foi mais elevada nos incêndios, chegou aos 37 no aeroporto. Hoje, pelo menos o Funchal está muito mais quente que ontem e deve ter passado os 33, a ver vamos.


----------



## Hugois (10 Jul 2013 às 17:33)

Cluster disse:


> Hugois, no ano passado a temperatura foi mais elevada nos incêndios, chegou aos 37 no aeroporto. Hoje, pelo menos o Funchal está muito mais quente que ontem e deve ter passado os 33, a ver vamos.



Estava-me a referir cá na minha zona.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 17:36)

Pois calculei, mas o que queria dizer é que no geral deve ter estado mais quente na ilha naquela altura dos incêndios. Eu estava ai e lembro-me do começo de tudo, foi horrível.

Ps: Hoje está muito mais quente na Madeira que nas Canárias.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 17:45)

Porto Santo a passar dos 33 graus.


----------



## Sunderlandz (10 Jul 2013 às 17:56)

Boa tarde caros colegas.
Já algum tempo que não participava pelo forum.
Hoje o dia na Madeira tem sido muito quente,  vento fraco e com a humidade muito baixa, o que dificulta a respiração.
A temperatura pela minha zona (Machico), anda a bater pelos 33 e penso que ainda é capaz de subir mais alguma coisa...
Como podem observar por baixo, esses são os meus dados atuais.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jul 2013 às 00:09)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco.

O dia de ontem e o de hoje foram dias cheios de sol.



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## mcpa (11 Jul 2013 às 01:18)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco.
> 
> ...




Sol no Sul, porque pelo Norte foi todo o dia um capacete!!! Aliás, tem sido assim quase todos os dias, sol nas zonas sul e muito nublado nas zonas Norte!!!


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jul 2013 às 01:51)

mcpa disse:


> Sol no Sul, porque pelo Norte foi todo o dia um capacete!!! Aliás, tem sido assim quase todos os dias, sol nas zonas sul e muito nublado nas zonas Norte!!!



Normalmente é assim... Quando vou para a zona Norte da ilha o tempo está muitas vezes "escuro"... 

Na quarta-feira na Lagoa o céu estava com mais nebulosidade do que em Vila Franca e para estes lados fazia bastante sol... Hoje também fez... 



Cumprimentos.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jul 2013 às 02:02)

Azor disse:


> Praga de gafanhotos? Mas como é que eles conseguem chegar à Madeira? Já devem chegar aí meios zocos não? loool
> Olha só te digo uma coisa, espero bem que esse anticiclone faça uma trégua porque já é altura de tanto os Açores como a Madeira terem uma boa chuva... a chuva acalma o bafo, refresca as matas, e nem deixa entrar gafanhotos





Azor disse:


> Mas eu n percebo... 33 º C a 808 m????
> 
> Não era para ser mais o contrário? Ser mais fresco na montanha e mais quente nas zonas mais baixas?
> Pelo menos aqui é assim, e temperaturas dessa ordem felizmente nunca tivemos... nem nas zonas mais baixas  quanto mais nas serras... estávamos bem amanhados com a humidade que temos... já estávamos todos cozidos, fritos e grelhados...
> ...



Faço as minhas as tuas palavras... 

Não chove há muito tempo e não é só isso... O tempo anda tão monótono. Dias seguidos de céu muito nublado e depois outros seguidos de sol. Até fico farto. 

Que venha a chuva, mas que não traga complicações.


----------



## Azor (11 Jul 2013 às 02:04)

mcpa disse:


> Sol no Sul, porque pelo Norte foi todo o dia um capacete!!! Aliás, tem sido assim quase todos os dias, sol nas zonas sul e muito nublado nas zonas Norte!!!



Sim confirmo igualmente. Mas com capacete ou não, já andamos a precisar de uma boa chuvada de verão. As terras mais baixas já andam quase secas. Aliás todo o arquipélago está precisando de uma boa chuva! O problema é que quando principiar a chover, toda a gente já sabe que nunca mais pára. Vai ser a eito!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jul 2013 às 12:11)

Bom dia, neste momento aqui pela Ribeira Chã, o céu encontra-se muito nublado, muito mais que nos dias anteriores. Ao início da Manhã por Santa Cruz o céu também estava bastante nublado.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Jul 2013 às 02:24)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi novamente um dia cheio de sol.



Uma boa sexta-feira a todos.


----------



## ijv (12 Jul 2013 às 11:01)

Cluster disse:


> Pois calculei, mas o que queria dizer é que no geral deve ter estado mais quente na ilha naquela altura dos incêndios. Eu estava ai e lembro-me do começo de tudo, foi horrível.
> 
> Ps: Hoje está muito mais quente na Madeira que nas Canárias.



Eu registei a temperatura mais alta 34.7 no dia 9 de julho 2013


----------



## Azor (12 Jul 2013 às 14:04)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
> 
> ...



Sim Afgdr, e hoje é mais um dia nublado e sem chuva. Não sei o que se anda passando com este tempo mas isto é tudo menos normal. O normal é chover no Verão no arquipélago. O contrário já não é normal, e as ilhas nesta altura já desesperam por alguma chuva para acalmar as terras, porque senão daqui a dias andam os lavradores todos a pedirem subsídios para alimentar as reses e proteger as colheitas.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Jul 2013 às 14:36)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco de Sudoeste.



Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Jul 2013 às 14:45)

Azor disse:


> Sim Afgdr, e hoje é mais um dia nublado e sem chuva. Não sei o que se anda passando com este tempo mas isto é tudo menos normal. O normal é chover no Verão no arquipélago. O contrário já não é normal, e as ilhas nesta altura já desesperam por alguma chuva para acalmar as terras, porque senão daqui a dias andam os lavradores todos a pedirem subsídios para alimentar as reses e proteger as colheitas.



É como tu dizes... Esta falta de chuva só trará consequências. Hoje estão previstos alguns aguaceiros, mas as nossas ilhas precisam de muito mais.

No Grupo Oriental...






Cumprimentos.


----------



## Azor (12 Jul 2013 às 19:51)

Afgdr disse:


> É como tu dizes... Esta falta de chuva só trará consequências. Hoje estão previstos alguns aguaceiros, mas as nossas ilhas precisam de muito mais.
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Podes crer. A minha máxima hoje foi de 23 ºC. O pior mesmo é este bafo... ontem tivemos sol, hoje temos nuvens de chuva. Ameaça mas nem uma pinga. Todos os dias têm sido praticamente assim. Parece um jogo de alternâncias... Hoje corri a parte oeste da ilha e já se nota os campos secos. Santa Maria já está com problemas no abastecimento de água a algumas freguesias.
Se continuar a não chover, as próximas ilhas a queixarem-se do mesmo serão o Pico, Graciosa e Terceira como já é de costume sempre que existem períodos mais prolongados sem chuva.
Esperemos que não. Pelos vistos o Gerofil tinha razão quando disse que o AA ia fazer das suas...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Jul 2013 às 19:03)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sudeste.

Durante o dia de ontem, o céu esteve encoberto e caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos.









Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jul 2013 às 01:20)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.



Uma boa segunda-feira a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jul 2013 às 01:26)

Isto está correto? 
É muita precipitação para o Grupo Ocidental... Chuva forte na Ilha das Flores! 

*EDIT: Esta é a run das 00z, pelo que a mais recente run, a das 12z, coloca muito menos precipitação do que a que está modelada abaixo. Peço desculpa pelo "alarmismo".*


----------



## Azor (15 Jul 2013 às 01:34)

Deixa vir.
Precisamos dela 
O meu palpite é que ela não vai passar do canal ocidental em frente devido à crista...


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jul 2013 às 01:39)

Azor disse:


> Deixa vir.
> Precisamos dela
> O meu palpite é que ela não vai passar do canal ocidental em frente devido à crista...



Pois precisamos... O problema é esse, o poder do anticiclone! Nunca chega nada às ilhas orientais, que bem precisam de uma "rega".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2013 às 01:40)

Atenção à saída!

A das 12z coloca muito menos precipitação, nada de alarmante:


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jul 2013 às 01:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Atenção à saída!
> 
> A das 12z coloca muito menos precipitação, nada de alarmante:



Esqueci-me desse pormenor, de ver qual era a run...  Obrigado Duarte Sousa. 

Estava a ver que era muita precipitação...


----------



## Azor (15 Jul 2013 às 01:47)

Afgdr disse:


> Pois precisamos... O problema é esse, o poder do anticiclone! Nunca chega nada às ilhas orientais, que bem precisam de uma "rega".



Nem ás orientais e nem às centrais!

Desta vez serão apenas os florentinos e os corvinos a serem os mais beneficiados. As restantes infelizmente vão ter de esperar mais um pouco.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jul 2013 às 01:49)

Azor disse:


> Nem ás orientais e nem às centrais!
> 
> Desta vez serão apenas os florentinos e os corvinos a serem os mais beneficiados. As restantes infelizmente vão ter de esperar mais um pouco.



Ah sim, as centrais também. 

Atenção a uma coisa... A run que eu postei é a run das 00z, pelo que a mais recente run, a das 12z, coloca muito menos precipitação do que a que está modelada na anterior.

Por isso as ilhas ocidentais já não vão levar com muita chuva comparativamente àquela que a run das 00z apontava...


----------



## Azor (15 Jul 2013 às 01:52)

Afgdr disse:


> Ah sim as centrais também.
> 
> Atenção a uma coisa... A run que eu postei é a run das 00z, pelo que a mais recente run, a das 12z, coloca muito menos precipitação do que a que está modelada na anterior.
> 
> Por isso as ilhas ocidentais não vão levar com muita chuva...



Seja como for, eles vão ter ÁGUA! Coisa que as outras 7 ilhas vão ter de esperar um pouco mais para a frente. Mas já dizem por aí que em Agosto e no final da estação, o arquipélago vai ter bons fluxos extratropicais. Vamos aguardar por isso. Mas parece que há qualquer coisa modelada para o central e oriental já para o fim desta semana. Ao menos isso


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jul 2013 às 01:55)

Azor disse:


> Seja como for, eles vão ter ÁGUA! Coisa que as outras 7 ilhas vão ter de esperar um pouco mais para a frente. Mas já dizem por aí que em Agosto e no final da estação, o arquipélago vai ter bons fluxos extratropicais. Vamos aguardar por isso. Mas parece que há qualquer coisa modelada para o central e oriental já para o fim desta semana. Ao menos isso



Quanto às previsões a longo prazo não confio muito...

Se vier chuva para o fim-de-semana, decerto que as ilhas vão "agradecer".


----------



## Azor (15 Jul 2013 às 01:55)

Afgdr disse:


> Quanto às previsões a longo prazo não confio muito...
> 
> Se vier chuva para o fim-de-semana, decerto que as ilhas vão "agradecer".



Vamos aguardar.
Ontem por exemplo até fiquei admirado com o aguaceiro. Ninguém dava por ele... pena ter sido fraco...


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jul 2013 às 02:08)

Parece que hoje as ilhas ocidentais vão ter uma visita da trovoada.



> GRUPO OCIDENTAL
> 
> Céu muito nublado, por vezes com abertas.
> Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros. *Possibilidade de trovoadas.*
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jul 2013 às 13:35)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco de Sudeste.

Está em vigor um *Alerta Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental para precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 86/2013
> *
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Devido à influência de uma linha de instabilidade, poderá ocorrer precipitação por vezes FORTE nas ilhas Flores e Corvo. Assim emite-se:
> 
> ...
















Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Cluster (15 Jul 2013 às 18:29)

E para a Madeira existe alguma coisa de interessante prevista para os próximos dias? Para já não vejo nada de especial.


----------



## Afgdr (16 Jul 2013 às 03:03)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sudeste.

Está em vigor um *Alerta Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central para precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 87/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...




















Uma boa terça-feira a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (16 Jul 2013 às 18:34)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco de Sudeste.

A temperatura ronda os 22ºC.




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Azor (16 Jul 2013 às 21:17)

Eu cá sigo com 20 º C e céu muito nublado.

Os dias seguintes serão muito húmidos com neblinas ou nevoeiro e períodos de chuva fraca, mas vendo as cartas parece que o melhor está para vir depois de Domingo


----------



## Azor (17 Jul 2013 às 01:32)

E eu não disse que quando começa a chover nos Açores nunca mais acaba? Já andamos a precisar disso há tempos. 

Foto da chuvada de hoje em S. Roque, ilha do Pico.


----------



## Azor (17 Jul 2013 às 01:39)

Aqui já chove. Fraco mas já começou.  Saravá!!! Aleluia!!!


----------



## Afgdr (17 Jul 2013 às 01:41)

Boa noite!

Ia postar isso agora mesmo. Incrível a quantidade de chuva que caiu... 

Entretanto, vigorou um *Alerta Amarelo* para o Grupo Central para precipitação pontualmente forte e trovoada.



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 88/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Um vale em altitude irá causar um aumento de instabilidade, principalmente nas ilhas do Grupo central, dando lugar a condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada e precipitação pontualmente FORTE.
> 
> ...





Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento bonançoso de Sudeste.



Uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Jul 2013 às 01:42)

Azor disse:


> Aqui já chove. Fraco mas já começou.  Saravá!!! Aleluia!!!



Aqui ainda não... Vou esperar!


----------



## Azor (17 Jul 2013 às 01:43)

Afgdr disse:


> Aqui ainda não... Vou esperar!



Possivelmente as trovoadas também aqui chegarão. Mas o melhor mesmo vai ser para a semana 

Como as terras andam muito secas pode chover forte à vontade que em principio n deve haver problemas de maior


----------



## Azor (17 Jul 2013 às 01:44)

Que cheirinho a terra alagada vinda dos campos atrás da minha casa. Ao tempo que já não sentia esse cheiro


----------



## Afgdr (17 Jul 2013 às 01:48)

Azor disse:


> Possivelmente as trovoadas também aqui chegarão. Mas o melhor mesmo vai ser para a semana
> 
> Como as terras andam muito secas pode chover forte à vontade que em principio n deve haver problemas de maior



Parece que sim. O GFS e o ECM (e outros modelos) indicam isso mas há-de mudar certamente...



Azor disse:


> Que cheirinho a terra alagada vinda dos campos atrás da minha casa. Ao tempo que já não sentia esse cheiro



Já não chove há dois meses eheh


----------



## Azor (17 Jul 2013 às 01:49)

Afgdr disse:


> Parece que sim. O GFS e o ECM (e outros modelos) indicam isso mas há-de mudar certamente...
> 
> 
> 
> Já não chove há dois meses eheh



E já começa a carregar bem aqui na minha zona


----------



## Cluster (17 Jul 2013 às 02:26)

Estou com inveja


----------



## Afgdr (17 Jul 2013 às 03:15)

Azor disse:


> E já começa a carregar bem aqui na minha zona



Já chuvisca há algum tempo... Agora sigo com chuva fraca.


----------



## Azor (17 Jul 2013 às 16:38)

Cluster disse:


> Estou com inveja



Não tenhas Cluster porque o GFS já desviou a depressão um pouco dos Açores e por este caminho só vamos ter uns simples aguaceiros. Nada que suavize a seca que estamos atravessar. O ECM ainda é o unico que mantém a mesma previsão, mas também daqui a pouco muda. 

Com tanta volta que isto ainda vai dar estou em crer que ela ainda vai descer mais a sul dos Açores e com sorte vocês ainda vão levar com uma boa rega que também merecem e muito! 

Vou com 22 º C céu encoberto, neblinas e nevoeiro nas zonas mais altas e 94 % de humidade relativa


----------



## Afgdr (17 Jul 2013 às 16:44)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco a bonançoso de Sul. Hoje já caiu um aguaceiro fraco.

Está em vigor um *Alerta Amarelo* para o Grupo Central para precipitação pontualmente forte e trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 89/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Por influência de uma linha de instabilidade afectando as ilhas do Grupo Central, existem condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada e precipitação pontualmente forte. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...















Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Jul 2013 às 23:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com neblina/nevoeiro e vento fraco a bonançoso.

A temperatura ronda os 21ºC.
















Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## mcpa (18 Jul 2013 às 10:00)

Bom dia.

Pela costa norte de S. Miguel o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e muito "negro", com nevoeiro nas zonas mais altas, mas não chove... ainda... vento fraco! opsss começou a chover agora!!!


----------



## mcpa (18 Jul 2013 às 10:01)

Aguaceiro muito forte, mas de curta duração... agora chove fraco!


----------



## Afgdr (18 Jul 2013 às 19:08)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2013 às 01:01)

O Grupo Oriental pode vir a ser afectado por instabilidade atmosférica a partir do meio desta madrugada ...

AirMass IPPS iMap Weather


----------



## Afgdr (19 Jul 2013 às 01:48)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso de Sudoeste.

Está em vigor um *Alerta Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 90/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Uma linha de instabilidade deverá afectar nas próximas horas as ilhas do Grupo Oriental, e em especial S. Miguel, com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas e precipitação pontualmente forte. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...















Uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Azor (19 Jul 2013 às 02:08)

Por aqui já chove bem e há sinais de alguma actividade eléctrica perto do grupo oriental


----------



## Afgdr (19 Jul 2013 às 02:34)

Azor disse:


> Por aqui já chove bem e há sinais de alguma actividade eléctrica perto do grupo oriental



Por aqui chuva fraca... 


*Edit:* Chuva moderada...


----------



## Afgdr (19 Jul 2013 às 03:10)

Os avisos meteorológicos foram atualizados. Está em vigor um *Alerta Laranja* para o Grupo Oriental e um *Alerta Amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido a precipitação forte e a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 91/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Uma linha de instabilidade deverá afectar nas próximas horas as ilhas do Grupo Oriental, e em especial S. Miguel, com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas e precipitação pontualmente forte. Na sequência do aviso anterior e, de acordo com a rápida evolução da situação, aumenta-se o nível de alerta para as ilhas do Grupo Oriental colocando-se também sob alerta o Grupo Central. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## Azor (19 Jul 2013 às 03:43)

Afgdr disse:


> Os avisos meteorológicos foram atualizados. Está em vigor um *Alerta Laranja* para o Grupo Oriental e um *Alerta Amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido a precipitação forte e a trovoada.




Custou a chegar mas pelos vistos veio em força.

Aqui chove torrencialmente


----------



## Afgdr (19 Jul 2013 às 04:13)

Azor disse:


> Custou a chegar mas pelos vistos veio em força.
> 
> Aqui chove torrencialmente



Chove bem agora!


----------



## Afgdr (19 Jul 2013 às 19:38)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco a bonançoso de Oeste.













Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Cluster (20 Jul 2013 às 03:48)

Parece que a Madeira também se vai poder juntar ao grupo das ilhas a receberem chuva.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Jul 2013 às 11:31)

Bom dia!

Sigo com com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Oeste.








Um bom sábado a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Jul 2013 às 20:09)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sudoeste.




Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jul 2013 às 14:16)

Boa tarde, céu geralmente muito nublado aqui pela zona da Ribeira Chã, com o sol a querer aparecer.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Jul 2013 às 00:49)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso de Oés-Noroeste (WNW).




Uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jul 2013 às 10:18)

Bom dia, o céu por aqui apresenta-se praticamente encoberto com chuva fraca pelo concelho de Lagoa, temperatura a rondar os 22ºC em Santa Cruz e os 21ºC na Ribeira Chã


----------



## Afgdr (23 Jul 2013 às 19:11)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado de Oeste.

As temperaturas estão altas pelo arquipélago, especialmente no Grupo Central. Às 15h, a estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial, registou *28,6ºC*.

A estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel, registou *26,5ºC* às 13h e às 16h.

Na ilha das Flores, a estação do Aeródromo registou *27ºC* às 15h.




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Jul 2013 às 16:28)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso.

As previsões para hoje apontam para temperaturas máximas de *27ºC* em Santa Cruz das Flores e em Angra do Heroísmo e de *28ºC* na Horta. Em Ponta Delgada, prevê-se uma temperatura máxima de *24ºC*.

Em todo o arquipélago, prevêem-se mínimas entre os *20ºC* e os *22ºC*.




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Jul 2013 às 19:03)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Norte.




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jul 2013 às 10:46)

Bom dia, por cá céu muito nublado, vento fraco e parece estar menos húmido, temperatura no concelho da Lagoa a rondar os 21ºC


----------



## Afgdr (26 Jul 2013 às 19:34)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com chuva fraca e vento fraco a bonançoso.




Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## mcpa (27 Jul 2013 às 13:19)

Boas! O dia de ontem foi marcado pela chuva, em geral fraca, mas persistente. Hoje, não chove mas o céu está completamente nublado, com vento moderado e sem a "agonia" dos últimos dias!
Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Afgdr (28 Jul 2013 às 02:01)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi mais um dia de sol.















Um bom domingo a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Jul 2013 às 17:57)

Boa tarde!

Está uma tarde cheia de sol com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Sudoeste.




Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## hfernandes (29 Jul 2013 às 15:59)

Boa tarde

Sítio do Salão, São Roque , Funchal;
Dia 27 e 28 registei 28,4mm. Nada mal, o último registo de precipitação já era de Abril...


----------



## Azor (29 Jul 2013 às 22:36)

Amanhã e quarta feira parece que vamos ter umas boas trovoadas de verão


----------



## Afgdr (30 Jul 2013 às 00:24)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sul.

Hoje caiu um aguaceiro à tarde.




Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Jul 2013 às 23:52)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado.



Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Kamikaze (31 Jul 2013 às 01:52)

Azor disse:


> Amanhã e quarta feira parece que vamos ter umas boas trovoadas de verão



Boa noite,

Só para registar que, na costa Sul/Sueste, olhando para oeste/sudoeste, é possível observar grande actividade eléctrica, ou seja, relâmpagos e exalações, mas sem o som, contudo, no imapweather não vislumbro nada de realce.

Continuação de boa madrugada.


----------



## Art-J (31 Jul 2013 às 14:20)

Este mês de Julho fez lembrar Outubro. Menos calor que num Julho normal e um nível de precipitação que nunca tinha visto nesta altura do ano. E muita, muita nebulosidade. 
A área do Funchal já soma quase 2 semanas sem céu (quase) todo azul.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Ago 2013 às 00:12)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Hoje o dia foi marcado por céu com alguma nebulosidade, algumas abertas e vento moderado a fresco. Durante a madrugada caíram alguns aguaceiros.




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------

